# Anybody ever cross big bud and lowryder before?



## donkey942 (Mar 26, 2009)

I ewas wondering if anybody has ever attemted this cross and what the results where, thx.


----------



## GMT (Mar 26, 2009)

Big bud: low to mid range thc producing strain that given enough time in veg will yeild heavily.

Lowrider: low to mid range in thc small yeild, auto flowering thanks to rureralis in it's make up.

Cross the 2 strains and what you will get is a low potency strain that will auto flower i'd imagine.
Dont think that by adding in the lowrider you will create a heavy yeilding quick finishing strain.
Chances are the auto-flowering strain will be dominant and with almost no veg time you will not get the best out of the big bud in the cross.

What your planning is to cross a low potency strain with a lower potency strain and while you may yeild slightly more the end result will be less than the sum of it's parts.

My two cents.


----------



## donkey942 (Mar 26, 2009)

What in really want is something that is low growing and heavy producing, any suggestions?


----------



## HappyCat (Mar 28, 2009)

Create it yourself, then share with the world!

Here is your basic breeding program for an auto strain,

First you need two things,

First a donor strain for the autoflowering trait, preferably one thats already pure breeding like original Lowryder, Masterlow ect... (using a F1 hybrid like Lowryder #2 is not recommended as it will likely slow you down a bit at first).

Then you need another strain which you believe produces the maximum quantity in the least amount of veg and flower time. 

Finding the autoflowering genes is no problem, the other heavy growth set of genes are open to whatever may be out there.

There is some timing involved with pollination, having enough pollen for each round of breeding, ect that I won't get into. But I'm sure can be found on this site.
Then basically the process will be 
Cross like below culling anything that doesn't auto flower after a certain time.

Initial (Lowryder x DonorStrain) --> F1 hybrid seeds
Round 2 (F1 x Donor Strain)  --> F2 hybrid seeds
Round 3 (F2 x Donor Strain)  --> F3 hybrid seeds
Round 4 (F3 x Donor Strain)  --> F4 hybrid seeds
(repeat until you have achieved something close to what you want)

Once you have something close to what you want, then you have to cross it back to itself for several generations until you have a stable and consistent plant. At each step through the entire process only the best plants from that round should be bred for the next generation.

Also it may be beneficial if you can keep extra seeds from each round labeled and in a safe place so you can go back to any step if need be. If you are lucky the process won't take too long. Though you will have to be able to 'start' a large number of plants, finishing the better looking/autoflowering ones, and pollinating the best of those.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you Happy Cat for that informative thread.  Many people think that breeding just involves putting a male and a female together:giggle:


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Mar 28, 2009)

donkey942 said:
			
		

> What in really want is something that is low growing and heavy producing, any suggestions?


 
How about LSTing a Big Bud plant?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 28, 2009)

You can keep about any strain low by doing LST or scrog.


----------



## 420benny (Mar 28, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Thank you Happy Cat for that informative thread.  Many people think that breeding just involves putting a male and a female together:giggle:


That's how we do it at our house. How else could benny jr. and benita come along? Oh yeah, nice post HC. Hey, you could be That Happy Cat and we can call you THC:hubba:


----------



## HappyCat (Mar 29, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> That's how we do it at our house. How else could benny jr. and benita come along? Oh yeah, nice post HC. Hey, you could be That Happy Cat and we can call you THC:hubba:



lol benny made that my title now.

I agree about the lst'd Bigbud though, that might be a good option if you arn't worried about auto-flowering,

I (sort of) remember a strain of plants, Bigbud crossed with a particularly potent skunk strain, man those were some amazing plants.


----------



## Rockster (Mar 29, 2009)

Are you sure you've got it the right way around HappyCat?

After the first cross with the autoflower plant all subsequent crosses are dialling out the autoflower genes rather than reinforcing them with a backcross/cubing?


----------



## donkey942 (Mar 29, 2009)

thx for the breeding explination ill try and but it to good use.


----------



## donkey942 (Mar 29, 2009)

but = Put in the last post sorry you know wake and bake and typing dont mix.lol


----------



## HappyCat (Mar 30, 2009)

Rockster said:
			
		

> Are you sure you've got it the right way around HappyCat?
> 
> After the first cross with the autoflower plant all subsequent crosses are dialling out the autoflower genes rather than reinforcing them with a backcross/cubing?



You just cull anything that doesn't auto flower at each round of breeding. Anything not flowering at the proper time is culled(always keeping you with the right amount of auto genes), everything the does flower before the deadline is ok for the auto flowering trait, anything that doesn't dies out, so you just want to cross it to the donor strain to reinforce the good traits like potency.

After achieving potency you inbreed to try to weed out the non-autoflower genes.


----------



## Rockster (Mar 30, 2009)

Well your first cross produces no autoflowerers,they apppear on the subsequent cross as far as I'm aware but I'm asking about which way around you have things as you are dialling out the autoflower trait with every generation according to your way of doing things?

Not tring to shoot you down but am trying to find solid info as I did have breeding instructions(but lost them) from an autoflower breeder and it wasnt a straight 5 times back cross if memory serves.

But if it was,in round 2 it would be Lowryder x F1 surely?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 30, 2009)

> Initial (Lowryder x DonorStrain) --> F1 hybrid seeds
> Round 2 (F1 x Donor Strain) --> F2 hybrid seeds
> Round 3 (F2 x Donor Strain) --> F3 hybrid seeds
> Round 4 (F3 x Donor Strain) --> F4 hybrid seeds
> (repeat until you have achieved something close to what you want)


Imo, you only use the donor to create F1. From then on you cross F1 to F1 to make F2, F2 to F2 to make F3, etc. If you keep back crossing to the donor plant you would be making BX not F gens and BX that would lean more toward the donor, not the LR. Btw, LowRyder2 is very potent so I would probably start there.


----------



## HappyCat (Mar 30, 2009)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Imo, you only use the donor to create F1. From then on you cross F1 to F1 to make F2, F2 to F2 to make F3, etc. If you keep back crossing to the donor plant you would be making BX not F gens and BX that would lean more toward the donor, not the LR. Btw, LowRyder2 is very potent so I would probably start there.



Yeah.. b... its been little while since I had a genetics course anyway the procedure is the same.

Anyway autoflower can come in the first generation of cross, LR #2 is a first gen cross. Keep in mind that you have to start a _very large_ number of plants in order to find the ones with the correct traits, starting just 10 plants probably wont cut it, think bigger like 50 or 100.

The reason I wouldn't use LR #2(a first gen hybrid itself) as a base, would be that, firstly there would be less auto flowering plants in the first generation of your crosses, and secondly because it means you are dealing with possible phenotypes from three stains instead of two; once you start getting into subsequent generations it makes it harder to 'dial in' your plants.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 2, 2009)

> The reason I wouldn't use LR #2(a first gen hybrid itself) as a base, would be that, firstly there would be less auto flowering plants in the first generation of your crosses


From my understanding the auto trait won't show in a cross between an auto and nonauto until the F2 gen. I may be wrong though as I haven't crossed any autos to nonautos.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 2, 2009)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> From my understanding the auto trait won't show in a cross between an auto and nonauto until the F2 gen. I may be wrong though as I haven't crossed any autos to nonautos.


 

Sounds like a challange BBB


----------

